# Open Source & Free Software alternatives to Proprietary Software



## zegulas (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi, lets make a list of all the new and updated Open Source plus Free software which are alternative to Proprietary softwares, also include softwares which you feel are really good but not alternatives.
Let me start by some:

1. Microsoft Office- OpenOffice.org 2
2. Adobe Photoshop CS2- GIMP 2


----------



## mehulved (Nov 8, 2006)

Well there was a long list on this. I guess that thread is mentioned in the sticky just check it up.


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 8, 2006)

MS Windows <-> Linux


----------



## mehulved (Nov 8, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5661
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30806


----------



## subratabera (Nov 12, 2006)

StarDict <--> Any other proprietary dictionary...

*www.stardict.org/ (Online version)

*stardict.sourceforge.net/ (Offline version)

No match at all...StarDict wins clearly...


----------



## JGuru (Nov 12, 2006)

Ubuntu comes with *gnome-dictionary*, which is a online Dictionary. It's pretty good.


----------



## subratabera (Nov 12, 2006)

But stardict can be used offline. And that's the biggest advantage of it...


----------

